
How to learn AI - emilwallner
https://github.com/emilwallner/How-to-learn-AI
======
emilwallner
Yo! I'm starting to learn machine learning, and I'd love feedback on my
learning roadmap. Also, do you know any fun beginner challenges like Kaggle
and OpenAI request for research? Thanks

